# Unable reserve Windows 10



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have 2 laptops (different models)

For one of them I received - reserve notification in early June.

However for the second - nothing till to-date.

I have windows 8.1 Pro - Pre-installed

2 required updates are already instilled.
KB3035583
KB2976978

I tried various options outlined in

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...10-but-i/848b5cce-958b-49ae-a132-a999a883265b

still no luck.

What is wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Ram4 and thanks for starting your own post. Did you try going to C:\Windows\system32\GWX. Is it there? If so Right clicked GWX.exe Run As Admin and see if that works. It did for me. By the way download the *TSG System Information Utility* and post the spec of the problem system.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Make sure both of these updates are installed.

*KB2990214

KB3035583*

See if that helps.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

KB2990214 - Not installed -- do I really need this

KB3035583 - installed


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

GWX.exe - does nothing

Here is the info
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700HQ CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16301 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 195999 MB, Free - 108450 MB; D: Total - 706247 MB, Free - 679646 MB; E: Total - 30000 MB, Free - 24418 MB; F: Total - 476934 MB, Free - 474577 MB; G: Total - 476931 MB, Free - 473005 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., G750JW
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

They may have suspended current reservations, but as long as you meet the requirements for W10 (free upgrade) you don&#8217;t need it to get it. 
FYI KB2990214 is for W7


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> KB2990214 is for W7


Yep. I failed to notice he was running Windows 8.1 until he posted his TSGSIU log.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

Hope I can step into the conversation without being rude.... I had the icon and reserved Win 10, then had a system crash for an unrelated issue. When I got back up, the icon is gone. I still have the required updates, but no icon. I tried uninstalling the KB3035583 and reinstalling it. No help. Am I still reserved?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

FtWrth said:


> Hope I can step into the conversation without being rude.... I had the icon and reserved Win 10, then had a system crash for an unrelated issue. When I got back up, the icon is gone. I still have the required updates, but no icon. I tried uninstalling the KB3035583 and reinstalling it. No help. Am I still reserved?


When you reserve, that information goes to Microsoft, it doesn't stay locale on your system. So yes, you are.


----------



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks. "Knock on wood" that Microsoft will email me the update link and not send it through the app.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

FtWrth said:


> Thanks. "Knock on wood" that Microsoft will email me the update link and not send it through the app.


You will get the Windows 10 release through Windows Updates and Not through an E-Mail link.


----------



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. I hope it will have been worth the hassle!


----------



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

Out of the clear blue.....the icon reappeared. I re-reserved Windows 10. Thanks for your discussion.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

FtWrth said:


> Out of the clear blue.....the icon reappeared. I re-reserved Windows 10. Thanks for your discussion.


Good! Enjoy Windows 10 on the 29th. I know I do, Now...


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

I still do not have icon to reserve.. any suggetions?
Thanks


----------



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

Ram4: All I can say is this worked for me. I uninstalled KB 3035583, rebooted, installed it, rebooted and went about my usual computer use. After several hours, the icon was just there.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I read several articles that are telling folks to keep their computers on as much as possible for these next 5 days. W10 will be downloading in bits and pieces (you won't even know it's happening) and hopefully be complete except for the very last bit of code to be received on July 29 when a popup will appear in your notification area.


----------

